# New Chlomid user needs encouragement please



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all, 


I'm 36 and about to start the Chlomid journey! I've never been pregnant and have been diagnosed with anovulation (two blood tests showed that I have low ovulation and HSG was clear).


I'm nervous, excited and just don't know what to expect from this journey. I've never been 'desperate' to conceive but am worried that this might make me so. 


I am hearing such extreme stories ie some go to IVF whilst others conceive in month 1-2 of Chlomid, that I have no idea whats out there for me. Of course, thats the journey...


I'd love to hear some success stories pretty please!!! 


Gulp!!   
xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Pennylane

I'm exactly the same as you hun I'm just waiting for AF To show to start my clomid
I've read so many success story's that that's keeping me going
Me on the other hand am desperate for a child I'm hoping clomid will work for me and
I'm being quietly confident as I have a fine hsg and have occasionally spotting before so there is
Something happening in there and only mind pcos

So unfortunately i don't have a success story to tell just yet but hoping I will soon enough xxx


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats great to hear. I really hope it works 
Sorry, what is it you're waiting for? Not too familiar with the phrases yet. 


My periods are regular though sometimes they stop and start a bit but generally speaking, it all seems okay. Looks like we're in a similar boat. 


I'd love to keep in touch? xx


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Duuuh. Just clicked!! I get the Aunt Flo...


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha sorry I didn't have a clue either when I started I googled them all haha

Yeah I'm pretty much same boat as you I'll tell me my story seen as thou I'm not sure how to do the signature thing on here so it's there all the time like some people have lol

Me 26 mild polycystic ovarie no natural periods for 2 years
OH 24 all fine
Started trying to concieve 2 and a bit years ago after spending hundreds on tests every month 
Thinking that I was pregnant but it was my silly body not giving me periods
Went to doc they Gave me pill to induce period so they could say 21 test my blood they did this and there was no change in hormone
They then gave me an internal ultra sound which showed mild PCOS
They then did hsg all fine
OH had sperm test all fine
So at last fertility clinic appointment last week was prescribed clomid and norethiserone for 3 months clomid dosage 50mg then I've got to et blood tested on day 21 of each session
I finished the norethiserone to induce period Sunday so due any day now if it's done it's job then I will be starting clomid on day 2 of period!

What's your story hun?
I'm looking forward to my clomid journey as I hope it works for me
I just worry about the strain of all this treatment and waiting and planning that it will effect my relationship with my partner
He'a been so good I just hope the possible side effects of clomid with mood swings etc don't put him off me but we have been together 5 years so fingers crossed not.
Never wanted a period so much so I could get started ha
Yes deffo love to
Keep in touch as it seems your my near enough mirror image xx
Love trini
Sprinkles of baby dust xx


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds like its all going in the right direction for you and I have no doubt that your partner will chuckle and despair at your possible mood swings as all boys do  They love it really. It gives them great conversation to their mates! 

I'm 36 and never been pregnant. I only mention that as, although I've never tried before now, I've been in long term relationships and have never 'accidentally' fallen pregnant which I see as fairly significant. That sounds terrible but you know how it is in long term relationships. Sometimes things happen and you're prepared for the panic. But nothing. So...

I got married to my lovely hubby in May and we did all the tests etc over the last few months pre wedding so that we were prepared. I always sot of had a feeling that I couldn't conceive but it makes me wonder if it's just that I don't ovulate. I do have regular periods though. A cyst on my left ovary hasn't concerned consultants at all. 

I have the paperwork so just need to decide on a month to start now. We're thinking October. I hope of course that Chlomid does the trick but like you I'm concerned that it won't and it'll be distressing. You hear these stories of people trying for years and that concerns me, especially with my age. You're in a much better position than me with that  Equally, I was never ready before now and have done everything I wanted to. 

So thats it really. Its just a case of starting...
Scary exciting poopy kisses xxxxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow congratulations on the wedding! 
You've done it the proper way round lol wedding belles for me hopefully will be after babies if my part et has t dumped me before then lol
Ooo fab so you've got the pills sat waiting to rock and roll like me eh like I say fingers crossed I'll be starting in the next few days when's ur next AF due we could be literally side by side cycle buddies if it's soon lol
I try to relax as much as possible as it helps supposedly but I suffer terribly with tension headaches
Got a weekend away in London with the girls this week thou so fingers crossed I will be chilled and ready for baby making sex on my return lol
What area Do u live in hun?
Does ur family know of ur treatment?
Mine is just between me and my partner and a few close friends
I know I have a few years on you but my ideal would of been a baby within the next year or 2 xx
Xxxxxx start of hopefully a good journey kissesxxxx


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys I am to waiting to start clomidand 24.

I have been of the pill for 3 year in january took nearly two year for my periods to return after several blood tests i have never had a positive test for ovulation. Me and my partner had all the test done but can not find any cause for me not getting pregnant i have all the symptons that point to pcos but scans confirm it is not that. 

I am awaiting AF to start my clomid however may be next month now as going on holiday and they do not want me to take it if im out the country on day 10 as will need a internal ultrasound. 

The hospital just put all the issues i am having down to been on the depo pill injection for soo long. 

I am trying not to think about all this not to much to much stress but sometimes it not that easy,. 

Hope everythink works out for you guys 

Kathryn xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi katherine
You sound quite similar to us too I was on the pill for years
And it's only on finishing the pill I was aware that I easing bleeding or
Ovulating naturally.
Maybe to much info but I had a show of blood last night for start of period but today nothing
But I'm hoping as the day goes by it will come on
Yeah it's hard not to stress hun I have constant stress headaches
And get flares up of dermatitis and eczema when I get stressed

At least we have each other now girls to confide in

Here anytime )) xx


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, its lovely having you guys to talk to. It really helps. 
Lets all stay in touch and send lots of luck and love xxxx


Email is [email protected]
xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Emailed ya hun so u got my addy
Xx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

I think i am in pretty much the same boat as all you ladies. 

I have started my first round of Clomid today. I am trying not to think of the side effects i might get and like you I have read/heard all the stories about it and really trying to think positive and help it will work first time round. 

I have been ttc for nearly 3 years now and they have found no real cause for it, both me and my partner have been tested and we are both fine, they also thought i might have PCO but haven't mentioned it now after my lap & dye. 

I would really like to keep in contact with you ladies as it seems we are all at the same places. 

Sending lots of luck to you all

x


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi yeah same boat as myself howeve4 i am awaiting AF to start my clomid so would to hear hw u get any on an if you hve any side effects xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi dopey yeah we've chatted before be great to stay in touch
I will be clomid day one come 10am tomorrow!! Eeeeek so excited I can't sleep
And I'm slight anxious x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well girl
Clomid down the hatch let the fun begin
CD1 
Very heavy bleed today first time in 2 years been like this
Good sign norethiserone worked
Cramping really bad and getting really hot already
And I'm at work arghhhhh
Constant toilet trips needed good job I only work with another lady
She's gonna get my life story on my lunch as not seen her for ages so she
Doesn't know what's going on
Boobs really swollen this morn not had that for years either x


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Kllkkl2006, 

I am currently on CD2, haven't really had any side affects yet, well no bad ones anyway. I am feeling slightly more hungry than before and also getting indigestion, which i didn't really suffer with before. 

Finger crossed for the both of us. 

let me know how you are getting on.

x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi dopey Hun

I just feel groggy in general but that's prob down to the fact it's my first 
Decent period in years
Fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi girls I'm CD3 today no real symptoms since day 1
Feel fine touch wood
Hope ur all pk


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well that good not affecting u's too much.
Im still waiting to start my clomid   was due AF on thursday but still nothing, i donthve thebest of luck.

Hopeeverythjng works out, keep us up to date 

Kathryn xx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Kathryn, 

I had exactly the same as you, i was waiting for AF to start. My cycles have been regular to the day all this year but as soon as i want it to come it didn't. I know it sounds strange but i think that when it is a constant on your mind, it kind of scares it away but i also know that when you are so desperate for it to come you can't help but think of it. In essences just do anything you can to take your mind off of it. 

I have been fairly lucky with my Clomid round this time, I have had no really bad symptoms, just tiredness, headaches (but only today), so been pretty lucky really, I just have everything crossed it will work now. 

xx


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I hve everything cr9ssed for all you ladies that it works please keep me in formed.

And dopey i think u are right about thinkin about it,  i go on holiday in a weeks time so il try and focus on that.

 to all of you 

Xxx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you tired having a nice hot bath, also lots of sexy time is meant to help bring it on. 

A holiday is always a good option too, enjoy your holiday

x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning ladies I'm CD4 today 
Feeling fine maybe a bit more tired then usual
Yes stress deffo affects AF I found my self getting very stressed
So I booked a massage and got taken out for tea to relax
Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi ladies
Hope I didn't talk to soon this morn feeling really out of it and lethargic
Today home to my sofa and chick flicks as cant concentrate on any thing
Xxx


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi ya, 

Oh no thats rubbish, well i have finished my round and didn't really have any of the bad side affects thank god.

Hope you feel better and day on the sofa will defo help

x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

CD5 last tablet for this cycle today and feeling as
Lethargic as hell! Urging
Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## kathryn88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah AF arrived  so day 1 of clomid start tomorrow am.a bit nervous. Glad AF came so i could start clomid but also dissapointing.

Wish me luck xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck Kathryn lets hope we both have good results
Hope ur side effects are ok xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well girls I think I'm ovulating 
I'm only day 11 thou but I've got a really sensitive stomach
And some CM 
Tummys tender to touch and when I sit its sore
Do u think I'm ovulating? :-s
Not done Any OPK cos people say there a waste of money xx


----------

